# Noob:  How to install obs-v4l2sink on Ubuntu 18.04 (want to connect to Zoom)



## bh_Seattle (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm trying to use v4l2-loopback + obs-v4l2sink for this and it's really been tough.   I've been having great success with OBS-studio for recordings so I'd love to connect it to Zoom.   I finally had to build both obs-studio and obs-v4l2sink from source, (which must be done with a special build for libobs and in a specific order!), but make install puts the plugin in /usr/lib/obs-plugins/v4l2sink.so which OBS doesn't seem to see.    /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins has tons of plugins in it but when I copy the v4lsink.so to it OBS still doesn't seem to see it (nothing new in the Tools menu).    Any ideas??  What am I missing here?
Thanks!


----------

